# Blackest Black Shingle



## FrankT (Oct 1, 2007)

My insurance company is being nice and buying me a new roof. I've looked at several brands of black archetectural shingles and a lot of them look like faded black or black with a gray tint. I'm looking for a nice crisp black look. My neighbor up the street has a 2 year old Timberline roof that's looks better than most of the blacks I've seen. Is there anything better out there?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Better as in quality or better as in color?
I try to talk people out of black roofs.


----------



## FrankT (Oct 1, 2007)

Better as in color


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Owens-Corning is a pretty black shingle.....very few light spots.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Manufacturers have gotten away from the really black shingles. In fact, they've pretty much done away with any shingle that doesn't have at least three different color granules. The problem with the really black shingles, is they showed a lot of imperfections. 

Plus, if roofers didn't work from about three different bundles at all times, there were real blending issues within the field of the roof. You could actually see different bundles because it was hard to get consistent color from bundle to bundle with the black.

So, with that being said, probably the "blackest" of the dimensional shingles today, would be the OC Oakridge.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Always though OC was the blackest


----------

